# أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ



## BITAR (13 مايو 2010)

*أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ.*​ 
*وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ.*​ 
*لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ*​ 
*(متّى 5: 44-45) *​ 
*نعيش في زمنٍ، كثُر فيه التباغض والانشقاق، وكلّ يكافح ضدّ الآخر. والعائلات تتخاصم فيما بينها. والشعوب تتحارب مندفعة نحو الهلاك المشترك. والعجيب، أنّه ليس أحد يحبّ الحرب في أعماق قلبه. الجميع يشتاقون إلى السّلام والراحة والتعمير. فلماذا نمنع السّلام، وننطق بكلمات البغضة التي يخجل ضميرنا منها بعدئذ؟*
*الشر في الإنسان مسيطر على نفسه. لذا نحتاج إلى قوّة جديدة، تغيّر قلوبنا الرديئة. ولا نجد هذه القوّة إلا في الله، لأنّه محبّة. ومن يدرس غفرانه ومصالحته ورحمته، لا يستنبط علماً جافاً أو ناموساً جامداً، بل قوّة خالقة، تمنحنا قلباً جديداً ممتلئاً بالرحمة والحنان.*
*ويكشف الله لنا أولا ذهننا المريض. ونحن دائما نظنُّ أنّ الحق معنا، ونعرف مطاليبنا وشروطنا بدقة. أما حقوق الآخرين، فلا نهتمّ لها بتاتاً. ولسنا مستعدّين للتنازل عن حقوقنا، ولو عن جزءٍ يسير. ومن يظلمنا نجازِه حسب المبدأ القائل: *
*                  «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ»*
*                                (متّى 5: 38)*
*فبسبب تشبّثنا بحقوقنا المدَّعاة، نغرق في البغضة، ونطلب الانتقام، ونثير الحرب.*
*لو يجازينا الله حسب حقه، يميتنا حالا. لقد خلقنا، وأوجد كل ما هو لنا. فلا نملك شيئاً، بل هو مالك كلّ شيء. لكننا نتصرّف كآلهة صغيرة مستقلّة ونختلس من ربنا الوقت والمال والشرف، ولا نستسلم له.*
*لكنّ الله القدوس، لم يهلكنا، بل رحمنا، وأرسل مسيحه إلينا، نحن المبغضين بقلوبنا الباردة، ليرينا بسلوكه المحبّة الإلهية. فابن الله لم ينفّذ حقّه بالقوّة، بل أحبّ أعداءه. ولم يثر في غيظ لأجل كلّ إهانة لحقته، بل بارك لاعنيه. ولم يرفض خائنه، بل دعاه صاحبه. وعلى الصليب لم يصلّ لأجل إبادة قاتليه، بل غفر لهم ذنوبهم، ولنا أيضا. فمن يتعمّق في حياة ربنا يسوع المسيح، يدرك فيه محبّة الله المتجسّدة. إنّ شخصه، رأس الانقلاب العظيم للعالم. *
*من يثق بالمصلوب يفهم متعجّباً، إنّ الله لم يطلب حقّه منا، بل في محبّته الفائقة وضع كل خطايانا ودينونتنا على ابنه الحبيب. وهذا الفريد، صالح أعداء الله مع القدّوس. وطهّر قلوبنا بدمه الثمين. فبحر المحبّة الإلهية يجري من الصليب. وهو كاف لتغييرنا، نحن العصاة المنتقمين المتعجرفين، إلى عبيد محبّة الله.*
*من يتمسّك بالمسيح بالإيمان، يمتليء بروحه اللطيف، ويتغيّر إلى صورة المسيح في البر وقداسة الحق. وإذا لم تمنع قلبك عن الإسراع إلى الاتّحاد بالمسيح، تستلم من ابن العلي قلباً جديداً وروحاً مستقيماً، يجعلك تغفر لكل إنسان، كما غفر لك الله. وتنسى كل أخطاء زملائك، كما محا الله كل آثامك. فروح الله يدفعك دائماً للتسامح واحتمال الصعبين. فاغفر اليوم لخصمك خطأه، وتنازل عن حقك، تدرك الله أباك في جوهره.*
*عندئذ تصلّي لمبغضيك، وتحب لاعنيك من كلّ قلبك، وتطلب من أبيك السّماوي، أن يملأهم بكلّ نعمة، ويصيّرهم محبّين تائبين. وعندئذ تزور مبغضك، وتطلب منه العفو عنك. حتى وإن كنت مخطئاً واحداً بالمائة، وهو تسعة وتسعين، يستحسن أن تتواضع، وتطلب منه الغفران أولاً فتموت كبرياؤك، وتنمو محبّتك.*
*إن شعرت بضعف محبّتك في ممارستك الحياة في القداسة، فانظر إلى المصلوب، واطلب باسمه من أبيك السّماوي محبّة حقّة، لأنَّ *
*                  «اللَّهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ يَثْبُتْ فِي اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ فِيهِ » *
*                                            (1يوحنا 4: 16) *
*فالمحب وحده ابن لله، وليس فيه انتقام، أو احتقار، وإنما غفران وإكرام. فإذا نظرت إلى البسيط، كأنه أقلّ منك، فلست ثابتاً في المحبّة. وإن لم تدرك، أنك أنجس الخطاة، فالمعنى أنّ كبرياءك لم تمت بعد. فإيمانك بالله يكون عظيماً بمقدار ما تكون محبّتك قويّة ودائمة. ومجد الله يحلّ فيك مستقرا بنفس القيمة، التي تخدم بها أعداءك. إنّ روح الرب يحرّرك من أنانيتك، والمسيح يؤهّلك إلى أعلى درجة في اتّباعه، حسب قوله : *
*                           «كُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضاً رَحِيمٌ »*
*                                         (لوقا 6 :36)*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 مايو 2010)

ربنا يباركك يا جميل وهو في كتير كده


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 مايو 2010)

*اي فضل لنا لو احببنا احبائنا واصدقائنا ؟
ولكن الوصية العظيمة التي بدونها لن نعاين اللة ان نحب اعدائنا ونبارك لاعنينا
موضوع ممتاز استاذ بيتر 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## happy angel (14 مايو 2010)

*سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتُبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. 

أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم(مت 5: 43 ، 44)

»لَا يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ« (رومية 12:21). 

لأن المحبة أقوى من الموت والغفران أقدر من الحقد. 
ميرسى استاذنا موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مايو 2010)

*أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ

لقد أعجبنى جدا رد أحد الاساقفه على محافظ يقول أن تمفيذ هذه الأيه صعب جداا

قال نيافته الرب يأتى بالوصيه ومعها القوه والمعونه من الروح القدس لتفيذها


موضوع مهم جداا روحيا شكرا ليكم الرب يبارككم​
*​


----------

